# European Trail maps??



## gregz12 (Oct 9, 2004)

My sister signed a two-year contract with a Dutch firm and is moving out there. I'm looking for a CHEAP Xmas gift. Does anyone know of any European trail maps I could buy for her? She's a really strong technical rider, so it doesn't matter if the guide is only for fire roads or really gnarly single track, it's all good.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

there you go...swiss singletrail maps... www.singletrailmap.ch

greez pete


----------



## bierenbroodspot (Nov 22, 2004)

*holland*

hi, i'm from Holland, Holland is so smaal you don't need a map. if she has questions she can mail me.If she can read Dutch you find on internet the trails .

Frank


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

gregz12 said:


> My sister signed a two-year contract with a Dutch firm and is moving out there. I'm looking for a CHEAP Xmas gift. Does anyone know of any European trail maps I could buy for her? She's a really strong technical rider, so it doesn't matter if the guide is only for fire roads or really gnarly single track, it's all good.


www.mtbroutes.nl
www.dirty-pages.nl

Both have multiple routes listed all over the Low Lands. Don't expect any technical riding there.......go to Belgium, Germany, France, Switzerland etc. for the real mtb fun. During the winter months many Dutch mtb clubs do sign posted tours, pay a little fee and join the mud fest. You/your sister can find them at www.ntfu.nl.

The Dutch motorclub ANWB allways had this little guide with all the permanent mtb routes in it. You can find an ANWB shop in every big town.

All the www are in Dutch.............so I hope this was of any help.

Happy trails,

AJ

Ps. I can give you some www and e-mail addresses of Dutch mtb clubs, some of them even have a womens group. I used to ride with MTB midden and we had some US expats riding with us back then.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Kwality?*



Cycleshark said:


> there you go...swiss singletrail maps... www.singletrailmap.ch


Pete, how good are these? Have you used any of them?

I've been burned before by bike maps of areas, where the trails are shown as "mtb" trails and are nothing but fireroads, and well-graded ones at that. Sort of like this one: 









I figured the covers on them would show more actual "singletrack" than this tractor trail 









To think that there would be actual "published" maps of singletrack in a lower european country is amazing.

Anybody know if there's something like this for Provence?

Bruce


----------

